

Nintendo 2DS - Introduction - jgillich
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAExBTWIp3M

======
tommmmmm
I assumed this was a very well produced joke, but apparently not:
[http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/new/](http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/new/)

Nintendo's apparently going after those who don't care about 3D or aren't
willing to spend an extra $40 for it, but I don't know why that means the 2DS
has to look like a tablet - I would've thought the clamshell design had other
advantages like protecting the screens and allowing the user to adjust the
viewing angles.

